# Netzteiltester (Lasttest)



## dimugi (9. Januar 2011)

Hallo an alle,

suche einen Netzteiltester mit dem ich Netzteile unter Last testen kann.
Schön wäre es wenn man den Tester zwischen Netzteil und Board hängen könnte.

Gibt es so etwas?

Gruß Dimugi


----------



## Erzbaron (9. Januar 2011)

Was willste denn genau testen? Spannungsstabilität? Leistungsaufnahme?

Für die Spannungen eignet sich ein Multimeter sehr gut und für die Leistungsaufnahme ein normales Energiekostenmessgerät (z. B. Voltcraft Energy Check)

Ansonsten, meinst du SOWAS HIER ???


----------



## dimugi (9. Januar 2011)

Ich möchte gerne die Spannungen beobachten, wie diese sich im Betrieb verändern. Z.Bsp. wenn ich ein Festplattenimage mache.

Klar geht das recht unschön auch mit einem Multimeter, aber eben nicht z.Bsp. 5 und 12V gleichzeitig.

Ich hätte z.Bsp. gerne etwas mit Display, wo alle Spannungen angezeigt werden. Das ganze allerdings gerne zum Durschschleifen, sodas ich alles im Betrieb beobachten kann.

Gibt es so etwas?

Gruß

Dimugi


----------



## Erzbaron (10. Januar 2011)

dann guck dir den im ersten Post verlinkten "Powersupplytester" an .... das dürfte das sein was du suchst


----------



## dimugi (10. Januar 2011)

Den hab ich schon. Damit läßt sich aber nicht unter Last testen.


----------



## poiu (10. Januar 2011)

du kannst zwei Digital Multimeter kaufen einen an 12V  und anderen an 5V anschließen

die von COnrad sind ganz brauchbar und bezahlbar


----------



## dimugi (10. Januar 2011)

Klar geht das mit zwei Multimetern, nur ist das nicht sehr komfortabel.

Ich werde mir erst mal ein Verlängerungskabel für den Mainboardanschluß nehmen und das so mit Leitungszweigen modifizieren das ich über Krokodilklemmen Multimeter anschließen kann.

Wenn allerdings jemand einen Netzteiltester kennt mit dem das komfortabler geht, wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Gruß

Dimugi


----------



## Soldat0815 (10. Januar 2011)

Kostet 39€
USB Voltmeter, 4-channel voltmeter, API , high resolution.
Business


----------



## dimugi (10. Januar 2011)

Oh, vielen Dank!
Das ist doch mal ein echt braubarer Vorschlag.

Denke, ich werd mir das mal besorgen und mir dann mit ein paar Adaptern
dann weiterhelfen können.

Gruß

Dimugi


----------

